# How do i burn to dvd video programs offered as freeware at sites like hulu.com?



## FrankEast (Feb 5, 2008)

I've been trying to burn to DVD some video programs offered for viewing as freeware at sites like Hulu.com. So far, I have NOT been able to do it. I've tried many software programs all to no avail. The error messages always come up such as "unsupported format" "corrupt file", etc. Is there any way to perform this procedure. I'm not into pirating or anything like that. I just want to convert to DVD some of those old classic TV programs like Hitchcock, Adam 12, Hawaii Five-0, etc. I would appreciate any info that would actually help me accomplish this. Thank you. FrankEast.


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

This will depend on the file format and resolution (pixel dimensions - 320 x 240 etc) you download them as - if they are .swf or .flv (like youtube videos) don't expect DVD quality as your final product.
You may need to use a file converter to get them to .avi or .mpeg - google "video file converters" - plenty of freeware ones out there.
DVD Flick is a good freeware DVD authoring package that will accept many file types and is easy to use and gives good results.
hope this helps


----------



## csc2000e (Sep 1, 2008)

I think Hulu puts copyright protection on their online videos. Did you successfully download a vid from Hulu? Not sure your supposed to be able to do that. But you would have to crack the copyright protection in order to convert it.


----------



## lokerin (May 31, 2009)

You’re running into Big Copyright problems Hulu pays to play the video or show and then they charge advertisers to show commercials it’s just like going onto a P2P and downloading a movie


----------



## lokerin (May 31, 2009)

FrankEast said:


> I've been trying to burn to DVD some video programs offered for viewing as freeware at sites like Hulu.com. So far, I have NOT been able to do it. I've tried many software programs all to no avail. The error messages always come up such as "unsupported format" "corrupt file", etc. Is there any way to perform this procedure. I'm not into pirating or anything like that. I just want to convert to DVD some of those old classic TV programs like Hitchcock, Adam 12, Hawaii Five-0, etc. I would appreciate any info that would actually help me accomplish this. Thank you. FrankEast.


----------

